# As promised The Chinook



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well another 1/144 project finished....now it's back to the big stuff I think!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice! Best use of CD disks I have ever seen!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work and superb improvisation (if those really are CD disks!) - is this a Falklands scene or where?


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not actually CD's but the clear parts that come packed with recordable CD's, always knew they would have a use!.....
Unfortunately went a bit overboard with the rotor effects......
Diorama not based on anywhere in particular, just wanted to have it flying:thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful job.....Cheers Mark


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Genius!!!!!


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks like you did a great job weathering the heck out of the chopper. 

Like she's been a work horse for a long tour. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jessie Ashman (May 24, 2012)

WOW that's awesome looking!! Using CD's like that was an AWESOME idea!! That's so cool great job!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks cool. Great idea for the rotors!

Sean


----------

